# So you want to try smoking your first Pork Shoulder



## schlotz (Jun 10, 2018)

There are many ways, and all of them can give great results. One of the reasons is that pork butts are very forgiving. Here is the recipe I usually pass on to those first starting with a smoker. The results are both predictable and repeatable. This recipe has never failed to delight who ever we've served it to.  It's a modified version that originally came from Alton Brown.

*Smoked Pork Butt*
Recipe: modified by Matt, ORG: Alton Brown
Serving Size: 12

Ingredients:

9 pounds Boston butt, bone in, prefer non-moisture enhanced
Canola spray
apple juice, in spray bottle OPTIONAL-see #4

Brine
8 ounces molasses grandma's
2/3 cup pickling salt , use only 1/2 cup if meat is "moisture enhanced"
2 quarts bottled water
2 1/2 gal. zip-lok bag

Rub:  this makes slightly more than what a usual butt requires
2 tsp whole cumin seed
2 tsp whole fennel seed
2 tsp whole coriander
2 tablespoon chili powder
2 tablespoon onion powder
2 tablespoon paprika, not smoked

Directions:

1. Brine the Butt for 15 hours Combine molasses, pickling salt, and water in a 2-1/2 gallon zip-lok bag, dissolve completely.  Completely submerge the Boston butt in brine by squeezing out the air and sliding the zip-lok.  Place the bag with meat into a very large mixing bowl and weigh the top down with 2 cans of beans from the pantry to keep everything submerged for marinating. Let sit in refrigerator for a minimum of 12 hours. 15 hours is ideal.

2. Prepare the RUB Place cumin seed, fennel seed, and coriander in food grinder and grind fine. Transfer to a small mixing bowl and stir in chili powder, onion powder, and paprika.

3. Wearing latex gloves: Remove Boston butt from brine and pat dry. Lightly spay the butt with canola oil. Sift the rub evenly over the meat and then lightly pat down to help the rub adhere. I use a small 2” dia mesh strainer for this, tapping it on the side to sift the rub onto the meat.  It gives a very even coating. More rub will adhere to the meat if you are wearing gloves during the application. Cover every inch of the meat.

4. SMOKE: I use the smoke setting of 185º for 1-2 hr, then @245-255º until IT reaches 160º (155-165º is fine), usually takes 5-6 hours. You can SPRAY w/APPLE JUICE every hour starting after hour 2 but it's not necessary. Remember opening the smoker lowers the heat and it then has to recover which can prolong the smoke. If wanting stronger smoke flavor, add the tube smoker.

5. SMOKER FINISH: your choice - either place butt in pan and cover with foil OR, leave as is.  Pan & foil will get done quicker and if doing so I raise the heat to 300º. Bark will be soft but plenty of juice *.  Note, a straight smoke at 225º should take 10-12 hours, but less at 245º or higher. Begin checking meat for doneness after 10 hours or an IT of 195º, whichever comes first. Be aware though it could take longer i.e. 13-16 hours or so.  Meat can’t tell time, it’s done when it wants to be.

* If the butt is unwrapped in a covered pan be careful when attempting to remove.  Last one I did this way was full to the top with juice and you’ll need to syphon some of it out before moving. Better to tightly double wrap the butt in foil as all the juices are internally retained.

6. OVEN FINISH - faster @ IT 160º’ish: Remove, insert an electronic meat thermometer making sure it’s not touching the bone, tightly double wrap in alum foil. Note: after 5-6 hours of smoke, the meat won't absorb much more, so you are essentially cooking it until done at this point. Put wrapped butt into a large tin foil container (11.5 x 9.25 internal), and place in oven at 300 ºF.  Continue the cook until  200-205ºF.  Meat is unpredictable, make sure to set your thermometer alarm to go off when it hits 203º.  Can be anywhere from 2 to 4 hours in the oven but usually close to 2.

7. So which finishing method do I use? Depends on the time available, when there’s plenty, leave it in the smoker. We do not mind the softer bark and the total time is less using the oven method.

8. Test for tenderness using a probe. Should be like going into soft butter.  The IT at this point will most likely be 203-206º but each butt is different. Temp is only a guideline.  When done, remove from oven/smoker. The meat still needs to rest for at least 2 hours. Place the panned butt in a large sealed cooler surrounded with a couple of bath towels to help maintain warmth. REMEMBER: to be safe, meat should be kept above 150º, so I leave the thermo probe in the meat and monitor it while it sits.

9. Pull meat apart with forks. You should be able to grab the bone and easily pull it out clean. Can be served plain, or in sandwiches with maybe a side of coleslaw. I suggest a good barbecue dipping sauce like Rum Sweet Heat (see below).


----------



## Gary Uk (Jun 10, 2018)

Nice guide, will try this method next time


----------



## smokin vegas (Jun 10, 2018)

My favorite smoke pork butt is injected with brine + garlic and onion powder Then basted with pesto so, so , so tender and moist ----  best ever!


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jun 10, 2018)

Thank you. I bookmarked your guide.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 11, 2018)

Everybody has their own way of smoking a butt, but the good thing is just about any method you use is going to be good.
It's really hard to screw up a butt, & pretty easy to make PP better than the local BBQ joint!
Al


----------



## Braz (Jun 19, 2019)

I had not seen this post till today. Excellent easy to follow tutorial for the beginning smoker.


----------



## jaypatrick (Jun 20, 2019)

2 Questions - 1 Is it possible to over-brine? I'm trying to work out the timeline .. without getting up in the middle of the night to either start the brine or move it to the smoker. And 2, do you let it rest to room temp before putting on the smoker? Thanks!


----------



## schlotz (Jun 21, 2019)

I've used this brine for as little as 9 hours and as much as 18 hrs and it seems to work fine. I usually start the brine somewhere between 6-8pm the night before. In the morning I start the smoker first, remove the butt from the brine, apply rub then into the smoker. I don't wait for the meat to come to room temp. By starting the smoke at 7am, running at 250-260º, one can easily be done and butt rested for a couple of hours prior to a 6pm dinner using the oven finish method. This assumes a bone-in avg 9lb butt. Yes the bark is softer but the flavor IMO is unchanged and dinner planning is easier. If wanting to leave it alone in the smoker until done, I would start smoking closer to 6am and bump the smoker to 275º.  Regardless of which finishing method I suggest using a wifi/bluetooth thermometer inserted in the middle of the butt not touching the bone to monitor the IT, looking for 201-204º. Then pull and rest in an insulated cooler for a couple of hours.


----------



## jaypatrick (Jun 21, 2019)

Thanks schlotz - good info. Yeah, I'm gonna have to look into one of those wifi/bt thermometers!


----------



## schlotz (Jun 21, 2019)

Never, never trust a built-in lid thermometer!


----------



## jaypatrick (Jun 21, 2019)

I did notice recently that when the lid said 350 .. the internal (sitting on the rack) registered a full 50˚ lower!


----------



## schlotz (Jun 21, 2019)

Plenty to choose from. Personally, I use those from Thermoworks but there are less expensive ones ex) Mavericks. Key point is to look for a 'calibrated' 2 probe device so you can monitor the true grate temp approx 3" from what you are smoking and the true IT of the meat itself.  Just because you set your smoker to 225º, is the grate temp really 225º?


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 25, 2019)

schlotz said:


> Plenty to choose from. Personally, I use those from Thermoworks but there are less expensive ones ex) Mavericks. Key point is to look for a 'calibrated' 2 probe device so you can monitor the true grate temp approx 3" from what you are smoking and the true IT of the meat itself.  Just because you set your smoker to 225º, is the grate temp really 225º?



I am not getting enough flavor in pork butts.  I dry rub overnight in fridge.  Have tried wrapping, not wrapping.  Injecting, not injecting.

it almost always tastes like it has no seasoning at all.  Almost like right out of the packahe into the smoker.


----------



## jaypatrick (Jun 26, 2019)

MJB05615, that makes me ask the general question (posed to any who have input) of how much the smoker’s “seasoning” comes into play? Is yours a new unit?


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 26, 2019)

jaypatrick said:


> MJB05615, that makes me ask the general question (posed to any who have input) of how much the smoker’s “seasoning” comes into play? Is yours a new unit?



Thanks for the response, It's 3 years old and well seasoned.  Everything else I make is with good flavor.  I have great success with Brisket, ribs, loin, etc.  Just not getting much on butts.  I cook low like 220 f, wrap at 165 f pull off smoker at 200-205 f.  Rest, etc.

Dry rub 15-24 hours and refrigerate the night before. We notice no difference in flavor whether I inject or not.


----------



## schlotz (Jun 26, 2019)

MJB05615 said:


> I am not getting enough flavor in pork butts.  I dry rub overnight in fridge.  Have tried wrapping, not wrapping.  Injecting, not injecting.
> 
> it almost always tastes like it has no seasoning at all.  Almost like right out of the packahe into the smoker.



We probably need a bit more information.  What smoker are you using, what temp are you smoking at? What is the process you've followed in smoking a butt from beginning to end?


----------



## schlotz (Jun 26, 2019)

Guess you were typing when I asked the above.  What is your dry rub?  What wood/pellet are you using? Have you tried using an augmented smoke source like the AMAZEN Tube smoker?


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 26, 2019)

schlotz said:


> We probably need a bit more information.  What smoker are you using, what temp are you smoking at? What is the process you've followed in smoking a butt from beginning to end?


Using MES 40' gen 2 I think.
I use a basic dry rub the night before and refigerate at least 12 hours.
preheat smoker to 230' , pull out of fridge for 20-30 minutes while smoker heats up.  Once temp is hit, put butt into smoker on rack with aluminum pan on rack beneath it.
Once IT hits 160, take out of smoker, add more rub and wrap in foil, (DO YOU THINK PINK BUTCHER PAPER WOULD DO A BETTER JOB LIKE IT DOES ON BRISKET?)  wait til IT hits 200-205 take out and rest 30-45 minutes.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 26, 2019)

schlotz said:


> Guess you were typing when I asked the above.  What is your dry rub?  What wood/pellet are you using? Have you tried using an augmented smoke source like the AMAZEN Tube smoker?


dry rub brown sugar, salt, pepper, garlic powder, onion powder, smoked paprika, chili powder.  Wife doesn't like any spicey stuff so no cayenne or cumin.  I used to use 3 part brown sugar to 1 part of the other spices, but lately have adjusted to a 3 part brown sugar to 2 part other spices, so it's not mostly brown sugar.

i use a mixture of hickory and apple wood chips.  I have the masterbuilt add on smoke generator which works ok, I just have to recheck and reload every hour.  You cannot load it more than 1/3-1/2 or it will smother itself as most know.  With this add on it generates plenty of smoke throughout the cooking.


----------



## pushok2018 (Jun 26, 2019)

I LIKE your step-by-step tutorial. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## schlotz (Jun 26, 2019)

No mention of wood but can I assume you are using chips?  If so, I highly recommend (as many here have already done) stop using chips and instead start using the A-MAZE-N Pellet Smoker (tray). It provides continual smoke and one tray full can last up to 10-11 hours. BTW keep your top vent open. Hard to define lack of taste as its a very subjective sort of thing. Personally, I wait until I know for sure the butt has gone into the stall. Have seen it happen anywhere from 150-170º. On a 9lb'er that seems to occur somewhere between 5-6 hours. If in question I continue to smoke for 6 hours before deciding to wrap or just continue smoking as mentioned in the recipe above. Lastly, I always rest in a cooler with towels for a minimum of 2 hours.  Wonderful things happen during that time.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 26, 2019)

schlotz said:


> No mention of wood but can I assume you are using chips?  If so, I highly recommend (as many here have already done) stop using chips and instead start using the A-MAZE-N Pellet Smoker (tray). It provides continual smoke and one tray full can last up to 10-11 hours. BTW keep your top vent open. Hard to define lack of taste as its a very subjective sort of thing. Personally, I wait until I know for sure the butt has gone into the stall. Have seen it happen anywhere from 150-170º. On a 9lb'er that seems to occur somewhere between 5-6 hours. If in question I continue to smoke for 6 hours before deciding to wrap or just continue smoking as mentioned in the recipe above. Lastly, I always rest in a cooler with towels for a minimum of 2 hours.  Wonderful things happen during that time.



Using chips.  I do have an amazen Tube, not the tray.  I have used the tube in my MES 40" and it creates smoke for 4-5 hours.  Do you think the pellets would make a stronger smoke flavor than chips?  I've never thought about that before.
I do always keep top vent open as well as the old chip loader drawer to allow more air flow from the add on generator.


----------



## schlotz (Jun 26, 2019)

Seems like an ok rub although a bit heavy on the sugar depending on actual quantity used. Hmm... my wife cannot stand anything hot. Even pepper is a problem for her, but for some reason she absolutely loves the above recipe with the spices listed. You might consider trying it. Back when we used an MES, I definitely preferred using pellets vs chips.  The smoke is significantly more consistent and thus I believed provided more flavor.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 7, 2019)

schlotz said:


> There are many ways, and all of them can give great results. One of the reasons is that pork butts are very forgiving. Here is the recipe I usually pass on to those first starting with a smoker. The results are predictable and we haven't heard from anyone who hasn't enjoyed the end result. It's a modified version that originally came from Alton Brown.
> 
> *Smoked Pork Butt*
> Recipe: modified by Matt, ORG: Alton Brown
> ...


T


----------



## slater (Apr 27, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> I am not getting enough flavor in pork butts.  I dry rub overnight in fridge.  Have tried wrapping, not wrapping.  Injecting, not injecting.
> 
> it almost always tastes like it has no seasoning at all.  Almost like right out of the packahe into the smoker.


I dont  have the answers as im an amateur to smoking meat but think I understand what youre trying to describe. 
Helped my mom with trying to get her pork butts tender in her Traeger &  I would describe the end flavor result as:
The meat within the butt well below the bark is bland "natural" tasting as the saltiness of the spices / rub doesnt penetrate throughout the entire butt.
She doesnt have the problem with tri-tip, I was the one trying to encourage her to trying smoking a butt till its fall off the bone tender but lacks the saltiness throughout the meat.
I get that you can add additional seasoning to the meat after you shred but dont think you guys are doing that....
This brine recipe would help with that but dont think majority of the guys here are going through the added trouble of brining their butts..
THOUGHTS, ANYONE???


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 28, 2020)

I don't bother Brining Butts. For added flavor, I pull the meat and add a Finishing Sauce. I have a Sweet one, a balanced Sweet and Sour sauce and a Tangy Vinegar based Finishing Sauce. I switch out depending on my mood and what my crew has a taste for...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 16, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> Using chips.  I do have an amazen Tube, not the tray.  I have used the tube in my MES 40" and it creates smoke for 4-5 hours.  Do you think the pellets would make a stronger smoke flavor than chips?  I've never thought about that before.
> I do always keep top vent open as well as the old chip loader drawer to allow more air flow from the add on generator.




MJB,
I just happened to run into this old one. You probably fixed your problems by now on your Butts, but just in case:
If your smoke flavor isn't strong enough, try Hickory---It has a stronger smoke flavor, Yet it's not offensive. It's almost all I use.

As for the Seasoning:
When you season (Rub) a Butt, you have to use a lot more seasoning than you do for Ribs, Chicken, and nearly everything else, because of how thick the Butt is. When you Pull it or shred it, the ratio between meat & seasoning is way different than with all the thinner meats you smoke.

Hope this helps,

Bear


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 16, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> MJB,
> I just happened to run into this old one. You probably fixed your problems by now on your Butts, but just in case:
> If your smoke flavor isn't strong enough, try Hickory---It has a stronger smoke flavor, Yet it's not offensive. It's almost all I use.
> 
> ...


Bear, thanks for replying to this old post.  I'd forgotten about it myself, LOL.  The Butts I've done since this was originally posted are improving flavor wise. I've stuck with only Hickory as you suggest, and I'm back to using the AMAZN tube instead of the tray as well as the MB Slow Smoke Generator.  The next one I do , I'm going to butterfly it first, not all the way through, just 3/4 splitting in half, then putting rub all over the outer sides as well as the inner areas from splitting it.  Putting back together to cook.  This will get more flavor inside and outside and more potential for bark.  I got the suggestion from this forum a few weeks ago from 

 smokerjim
  and a few others.
Just waiting for the sale prices to kick in.  Thanks again for your invaluable advice.

Mike


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 16, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> I don't bother Brining Butts. For added flavor, I pull the meat and add a Finishing Sauce. I have a Sweet one, a balanced Sweet and Sour sauce and a Tangy Vinegar based Finishing Sauce. I switch out depending on my mood and what my crew has a taste for...JJ


Thanks JJ, I've been using your Tangy Vinegar based finishing sauce on Pork, Steak, Chicken, etc.  It's excellent!  I'm sure I've told you before, but felt the need to tell you again.  Many thanks.

Mike


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 17, 2020)

Thanks Mike. Always nice to get a pat on the back...JJ


----------



## Inscrutable (Jun 17, 2020)

It also helps the flavor if you pan or wrap, and mix back in some of the juices/drippings when you shred it (as that has some rub flavor in it).


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 17, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> Bear, thanks for replying to this old post.  I'd forgotten about it myself, LOL.  The Butts I've done since this was originally posted are improving flavor wise. I've stuck with only Hickory as you suggest, and I'm back to using the AMAZN tube instead of the tray as well as the MB Slow Smoke Generator.  The next one I do , I'm going to butterfly it first, not all the way through, just 3/4 splitting in half, then putting rub all over the outer sides as well as the inner areas from splitting it.  Putting back together to cook.  This will get more flavor inside and outside and more potential for bark.  I got the suggestion from this forum a few weeks ago from
> 
> smokerjim
> and a few others.
> ...




Great!!
Sounds like you got it covered real good!!

Bear


----------

